# Fishing Buddies



## Thumper168 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm coming back down for 2 weeks on the 26th and want to do some fishing and would like to hook up with some locals. I was down last weekend and caught cobia and trigger fish but this time I want to try my luck from the piers or beach's. I'm from Tx and a salt water rookie but I have beer money :thumbup:


----------



## Thumper168 (Jan 18, 2011)

I can offer tx pig and deer hunting as well if that helps


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

send me a pm


----------



## Thumper168 (Jan 18, 2011)

Pm sent!


----------

